# picked out a couple of feeders



## jk47 (Apr 8, 2014)

This is only the my third year with pigs so still new at it
So want do you like or dislike about my pigs there for showing  so be as honest as you csn be and use a lot of detail


----------



## jk47 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## jk47 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## elbesta (Apr 21, 2014)

They look like pigs.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 27, 2014)

They look like beautiful piggies 
*Look at me reviving old posts lol*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 27, 2014)

They look great.
If you don't mind me asking, how much do feeder pigs cost in CA?


----------



## jk47 (Apr 28, 2014)

Their show pigs so there already over priced but they cost $250 each
Pigs were hard to find these year 
And feed  is $18.75 a bag 
How much are feeders and feed going for were your at


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't raise pigs, but where I buy my goat feed they sell pig feed for $10.
I don't really know anything about what a show pig would cost, and I'm not 100% sure what feeders to just buy and finish out are going for considering the issue with that virus killing entire generations of piglets on some of the farms ( I think it's called PED off the top of my head).  The last time we went in with my father in law to buy some feeders they were from $35 to $50.  I'm sure they are higher now.


----------



## jk47 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow $10 a Bag even when feed was cheap it was $15 here were I live 
And you are correct it's is PED 
And has every one is afraid of it
Even myself who only raises a few feeders have  been more strict about my bio-security  measurese 
I hear the gov. Gave a bunch of money to research a cure  I hope it doesn't reach CA


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

I pay $9 for my goat feed 
The pig feed is a little higher, and it may be $10.50 I think I was wrong.  I guess it has more corn?
We know a vet who is a member of our goat breeders club and he does contract work with some of the commercial farms and he was telling us a lot of stuff at one of our meetings about some of the things they were doing.  It's killed a lot of pigs here.  That's why I'm sure just normal feeders are higher than $50 here now.  You've got my curiosity up now, I may try to find out.   My wife used to work at the swine unit at NC state and still knows some people there.  I'll get her to ask around.  We were telling her dad he needed to get some because pork is going to be high.


----------



## jk47 (Apr 28, 2014)

The pork check off website has a lot of good info  about it also


----------

